# Destroyed 686 Pants



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

nikwax and delicate cycle...


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> nikwax and delicate cycle...


The washers at our apartment complex are brutal. 3 settings: Max Destruction - Impending Doom - Implosion Cycle :laugh:


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

Time for new pants. Love my 686. They're (almost) indestructible.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeh I liked those pants too.

Gets so wet over here, not much does well enough to not soak through eventually on a snow day and not willing to pay $400 on one item.


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

My first 686 is now at 40% waterproofness. I learned on it and scraped a lot of the coating off. Tried NikWax TX-Direct wash-in, but didn't seem to help much. They recommended spray-on, but shouldn't a wash-in be better..?


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

grafta said:


> Yeh I liked those pants too.
> 
> Gets so wet over here, not much does well enough to not soak through eventually on a snow day and not willing to pay $400 on one item.


I got these yesterday and they still have a couple left. $80 for 686 pants is a great deal in my book. My other smarty pants have been through hell and back and are still holding on. 

686 Reserved Transfer Pants | evo outlet


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

And here I thought I got a great deal when my local shop cut me a 50% off on a 686 recently. So it's everywhere.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I left mine on a heater grill seeing as how it wasn't very hot. That changed, and 10 minutes later the ass of my pants had been melted off... so now I'm stuck with my old baggy Burtons.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

Ryan_T said:


> And here I thought I got a great deal when my local shop cut me a 50% off on a 686 recently. So it's everywhere.


Given how great this season is going I foresee a bunch of crazy end of year deals in a couple of months. 

This one blew my mind yesterday: Rome Garage Rocker Snowboard + Shift Bindings 2011 | evo outlet

Rome board and bindings for <$220 shipped! Its like the bindings are free and its a good damn setup too.


----------



## mani (Feb 6, 2010)

When I lived in an apartment, I would wash them by hand. It sucks, but better than getting destroyed in the washing machines the complex had.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Ryan_T said:


> My first 686 is now at 40% waterproofness. I learned on it and scraped a lot of the coating off. Tried NikWax TX-Direct wash-in, but didn't seem to help much. They recommended spray-on, but shouldn't a wash-in be better..?


That wash-in stuff never really worked for me either. I thought it was supposed to be better too. Mine was the more pricey grangers stuff.

I've had more luck with a cheap aerosol spray from an outdoors shop here. Can't remember brand.

My pants were 20,000mm waterproof. If I get wet in those (when they were new), I'm frightened of what 8,000mm or even 10,000 would be like.


----------



## skycdo (Sep 15, 2011)

grafta said:


> That wash-in stuff never really worked for me either. I thought it was supposed to be better too. Mine was the more pricey grangers stuff.
> 
> I've had more luck with a cheap aerosol spray from an outdoors shop here. Can't remember brand.
> 
> My pants were 20,000mm waterproof. If I get wet in those (when they were new), I'm frightened of what 8,000mm or even 10,000 would be like.


I just had to re-waterproof my pants since my ass would get soaked after taking a one minute sit in the snow(ice more like it). I used one and a half caps of the Nikwax Down wash on gentle cold cycle, let them air dry and the next day I used the TX Direct Waterproofer stuff in the exact same fashion. It worked great. NikWax says before you waterproof em you should use the Down Wash stuff. Not sure if that is a marketing scheme or what.


----------



## ChristinaAK36 (Oct 26, 2011)

ecks said:


> Given how great this season is going I foresee a bunch of crazy end of year deals in a couple of months.
> 
> This one blew my mind yesterday: Rome Garage Rocker Snowboard + Shift Bindings 2011 | evo outlet
> 
> Rome board and bindings for <$220 shipped! Its like the bindings are free and its a good damn setup too.


too bad they dont have a 149-151.. id be all over that.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

dude, what size pants do you need? I got em' all.
I'll hook you up, cheap like.
Burton, Salomon, K2, O'Neill, United, which flavor do you prefer?


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

timmytard said:


> dude, what size pants do you need? I got em' all.
> I'll hook you up, cheap like.
> Burton, Salomon, K2, O'Neill, United, which flavor do you prefer?


Hey thx for the offer dude but I grabbed a new pair the other night. Needed to go ride.
For ref, what sizes do you have?... just in case someone else is looking :thumbsup:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I have mediums & larges, some of the mediums are are bit too small for me.
Some of the larges fit me perfect & some are way too big, so I have something that will fit everyone.
Unless your 4 foot 5 or 250 lbs.
I have more too, I just haven't taken pics.

I'll get back to ya though.


----------

